# Espada Y Daga book on the way!!!



## Dan Anderson (May 30, 2006)

Hi All,
I wanted to let you know that my newest book, _Espada Y Daga - The Sword & Dagger Fighting Art_ is off to the printers.  This is the first of my books to have an accompanying DVD to demonstrate the flow drills talked about in the book.

Bram Frank has a portion in the book about the European influence on the Filipino Martial Arts.    Also included in the book are forewords by Lameco Eskrima's Roger Agbulos and San Miguel Eskrima's Stephen Lamade.  My thanks to these gentlemen.

I should have it in my paws and for mail order in about 3-4 weeks.  All for now.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## modarnis (May 31, 2006)

Sounds great Dan


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 31, 2006)

Hey Dan,

That is great!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Guro Harold (May 31, 2006)

Hi Dan,

Could you include an excerpt or let Bob review it?

Thanks,

Palusut


----------



## Kreth (May 31, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi Dan,
> 
> Could you include an excerpt or let Bob review it?
> 
> ...


 
Or maybe buy a supporting membership to cover the free advertising...?

:uhyeah:


----------



## stickarts (May 31, 2006)

Congrats Dan!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 21, 2006)

It's out, folks!  Follow the link.
http://danandersonkarate.com/store/arnis_bk6.html

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 21, 2006)

I have experienced Dan Anderson's espada y daga skills in person and I would highly recommend this book to anyone interested in FMA or any other martial arts for that matter.  I feel very comfortable saying that based on Dan's previous Modern Arnis books, which are simply the best!
I ordered mine yesterday and cannot wait till it arrives in the mail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks, Brian, for the plug.  Your book is in the mail.  Enjoy!
Yours,
Dan


----------



## lhommedieu (Jun 24, 2006)

Congratulations Dan!  Best of luck to your excellent project.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

